# BMOQ Sept 2010



## caper_23 (11 Apr 2010)

Anyone on the BMOQ in sept 2010. I got a call for that date.


----------



## Polski (14 Apr 2010)

My BMOQ starts Sept 6th.  Flying in on the 4th.


----------



## hmorneau (16 Apr 2010)

I should be there too. Ho well, but it will probably be the French training for me... I don't know, maybe it could be a nice opportunity to learn English better, but I'm not sure for now.


----------



## caper_23 (16 Apr 2010)

what are your trades


----------



## hmorneau (17 Apr 2010)

Logistic Officer and you?


----------



## caper_23 (17 Apr 2010)

also logistics officer in the air force


----------



## hmorneau (18 Apr 2010)

Well, I don't know if It's for the air force or army. I will ask, I have check both on my form.

Do I'm alone to be already a bit nervous? It's a big decision in life. I will focus on the training until them for now, I think it's what we have to do.


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Apr 2010)

Welcome to both of you.

You will be faced with challenges but if you see it through the reward will be greater than anything else in life (that doesn't involve child birth).


----------



## hmorneau (21 Apr 2010)

I have call today, and it's the Army (ground army). I was unsure if it was the army or air, since I had check both on my form.

Any body else?


----------



## Class-Senior (10 May 2010)

I am presently scheduled for weekend BMQ in September (I think BMOQ is after that).
My BMQ is in Ottawa.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> I am presently scheduled for weekend BMQ in September (I think BMOQ is after that).
> My BMQ is in Ottawa.



Why would one do *both* a BMQ and a BMOQ??   ???


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Why would one do *both* a BMQ and a BMOQ??   ???


For reservist officers, they conduct their initial part of their training on BMQ, alongside NCMs.  This is the marching, saluting, basic soldier skill stuff.  They then do their next part of their training on BMOQ (or whatever it's called) before coming to the School of Cool for BMOQ-L.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> For reservist officers, they conduct their initial part of their training on BMQ, alongside NCMs.  This is the marching, saluting, basic soldier skill stuff.  They then do their next part of their training on BMOQ (or whatever it's called) before coming to the School of Cool for BMOQ-L.



Seen.  Thanks.


----------



## Class-Senior (15 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> before coming to the School of Cool for BMOQ-L.



What is the "School of Cool" and "BMOQ-L" ?

I think my training is
- BMQ
- BMOQ
- CAP
- Trades training ?


----------



## SeanNewman (15 May 2010)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> What is the "School of Cool" and "BMOQ-L" ?



1. Infantry School; and

2. Basic Military Officer Qualification - Land (formerly Common Army Phase [formerly Phase 2]).


----------



## PegcityNavy (16 May 2010)

got an offer last thursday for infantry officer, botp starts the 27th of sept till feb 4th


----------



## SeanNewman (17 May 2010)

Hey, congratulations on getting in with Infantry.  Not that easy to do nowadays because it's the place to be.

Change your profile name now, though!


----------



## PegcityNavy (18 May 2010)

done


----------



## Class-Senior (23 Jun 2010)

Anyone else doing weekend BMQ (BMOQ part 1) in Ottawa this Sept?


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (23 Jun 2010)

I finally got my offer for BMOQ starting 27 Sept. I already have BMQ and BMQ(L) but I don't want to wait until the next fiscal year to get my bypass (all bypass spots are full this fall). The spot might no be there come time to go so I am just going to do it all over again. Anyone else in the same boat?

Anyone else going MPO as well?


----------



## anjp (24 Jun 2010)

I'm scheduled for BMOQ in St-Jean starting Sept 4... trade is ACSO (formerly Air Nav)


----------



## seaware (28 Jul 2010)

I'm on the BMOQ starting Sept 27th, fly out on the 25th.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (31 Jul 2010)

seaware said:
			
		

> I'm on the BMOQ starting Sept 27th, fly out on the 25th.



What trade are you?


----------



## seaware (4 Aug 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> What trade are you?



Pilot


----------



## GenePool (21 Aug 2010)

Howdy,

I start BMOQ Sep 6.  I'll be arriving by car the 4th.  I'm going in as AEC.  Looking forward to meeting you lads and lasses and getting down to business.


----------



## PegcityNavy (22 Aug 2010)

Is their a separate french BMOQ?


----------



## OkanaganHeat (22 Aug 2010)

According to CFLRS there are four platoons starting in September for BMOQ. On September 6th there is one English and one French platoon and on September 27th there are two English platoons. Good luck to all that have been chosen to attend.


----------



## PegcityNavy (22 Aug 2010)

I see. looking forward to meeting everyone on the 25th.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Is their a separate french BMOQ?



Is English your second language?  If not, you have a problem.


----------



## SeanNewman (22 Aug 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Is their a separate french BMOQ?



In general yes, but I am not there and don't know the exact dates.

The CF must offer all courses in both languages, which may not always happen on the really rare courses because the staff just can't be generated, but all the common courses are guaranteed to have French content taught by French staff.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> The CF must offer all courses in both languages,



False.


----------



## SeanNewman (22 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> False.



I am not sure why you feel the need to disagree with everything, but I'm curious to see why you think so on this one.

Because the odd course isn't offered in French which goes against the general trend?  Can you please post a list of basic-level courses that are not taught in both languages?

I already stated above, there are cases when a rare course (Pathfinder or something of that nature) can't be staffed, or some course that is only taught in English because it specifically deals with something that is only used in English (Internet, joint operations, etc), but those are all the minority.  So what is false?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=14&id=2196

"The CF offers both Francophone and Anglophone Canadians the opportunity for equal employment, *training* and advancement"


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2010)

Petamocto

If you were refering solely to the CFRS in St Jean or Borden, then you are correct.  

If you were refering to ALL CF courses, then you are wrong.  There are whole Schools that are English only, and forced to be by the poor and slow Translation services that are offered/forced upon us.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I am not sure why you feel the need to disagree with everything,



I'm not sure why you feel the need to post information that is clearly wrong.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> The CF must offer all courses in both languages,



Notice how you said "all"



> •all(a): quantifier; used with either mass or count nouns to indicate the whole number or amount of or every one of a class; "we sat up all night"; "ate all the food"; "all men are mortal"; "all parties are welcome"




So, lets go on..........



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Can you please post a list of basic-level courses that are not taught in both languages?



All initial CF Aircrew courses are taught in English only. 

Further to  that i will add the residential Basic EW course, the advanced EW course, Space applications course, Space operations course, i beleive the Aerospace Systems course is in english only.......Sea Survial Course, basic and Advanced SERE courses........

Back when i was teaching at CFSME, the QL6A and QL6B were taught in English. Assistance was provided to Franco students, but the course content was instructed in English regardless. Same was true for the phase 4 officer course.

Entire schools in the CF offer courses in English only. In fact, most of these courses taught at the schools require student to have a certain minimum proficiency with the english language in order to attend.

So, since you said ALL courses were offered in both languages, you are incorrect. Even if you want to stick to "cant be staffed"  you are also incorrect. If you are thinking "entry" level courses, you are also incorrect.





> There are whole Schools that are English only, and forced to be by the poor and slow Translation services that are offered/forced upon us.



Other schools teach in English only because that is the language used the world over for the type of thing they do.


----------



## SeanNewman (22 Aug 2010)

Yes I used the word "all", but immediately after that (in the same post), developed it further to state that I understood it not literally to be "every single one", but at minimum the common courses.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Yes I used the word "all", but immediately after that (in the same post), developed it further to state that I understood it not literally to be "every single one", but at minimum the common courses.



You should re-read what you posted....



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Because the odd course isn't offered in French which goes against the general trend?



Anyways, we are derailing this thread so.......there's life in the CF outside the army, maybe one day you will see it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Back when i was teaching at CFSME, the QL6A and QL6B were taught in English. Assistance was provided to Franco students, but the course content was instructed in English regardless. Same was true for the phase 4 officer course.



Still is..... and so are the Recce Ops, Advanced Water Supply, BBE, Heavy Equipment, Advanced Bridging.....etc......


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> BBE



I should have remembered that one......i was course NCO for one.


----------



## SeanNewman (22 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ...there's life in the CF outside the army, maybe one day you will see it.



That is not at all applicable to what I posted.

I was specifically talking about the most basic courses such as BMQ and BMOQ that are all elements and trades.

Thank you for the kidney punch though.


----------



## Class-Senior (7 Sep 2010)

The Canadian Forces latest and oldest "Officer Cadet" here.
Did my enrollment tonight (thank you very much).

Very proud and looking forward to (reserve) BMOQ starting this month in Ottawa.

Cheers,

Class-Senior.


----------



## Nemecek (9 Sep 2010)

I noticed a little bit of a derail here, and instead of starting a new topic, I'm hoping to resurrect this thread!

Anyone else going for the Sept 27th BMOQ? Getting pretty excited to start!


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (10 Sep 2010)

I'll be on the 27th course, as well as 1 other person on here from what has been replied to. What trade are you? Where you flying in from?


----------



## Nemecek (10 Sep 2010)

I'm going infantry! And I'm going to drive up because I just live in Nova Scotia so it's only about a ~11 hour drive.

Good to know of someone else! It's really sneaking up on me I find, it's basically in 2 weeks! I'm looking forward to it though. I know it will suck bad at times, but I think it in the end it will be a real achievement and I'm looking forward to meeting some great people!

How about you? Where are you coming from and what's your trade?


After edit: I just peeked at your profile; were you successful in getting an offer for MPO?


----------



## PegcityNavy (10 Sep 2010)

Im going Infantry also, my swearing in is on Tuesday and i fly out on the 25th.


----------



## SeanNewman (10 Sep 2010)

Congratulations to you guys for getting into the Infantry at a time when it's quite difficult because the ranks are so full.

Welcome to the awesomest (tm) trade ever.

Some other Army deep down hate it that 99% of what they do is to support us, but don't ever say you're better than them because one day you'll be really thankful for the Engineer who cleared your route, the tanker and gunner who killed all the bad guys before you got there, and the log weenies who brought you your bullets and mail.


----------



## Nemecek (11 Sep 2010)

Sir,

I never looked at it that way! The way I see it comparing trades is very much apples and oranges. You can't have an army without cooks; everyone would starve. Without intelligence; everyone would be blind, and on and on.

I applied for the Combat Arms because I felt what I had to offer them and what they had to offer me were very much in sync. I would never think to look down on someone else's trade, as I would hate for someone to look down on mine!

I am very excited for this step. I'm sure there will be times when I'm awake at 4 am and have been for 22 hours in the pouring rain lugging a soaking wet rucksack that once was normally 60 pounds is now 95 that makes me wish I was somewhere else. Even with some of those unpleasant circumstances though, I know it will be a career unlike any other, which is why I know I should be there!


----------



## SeanNewman (11 Sep 2010)

I may be a Capt in the CF, but no need for "Sir" on this board as my opinion = that of anyone else.  Position is relevant on this board though, but that is more as a subject matter expert and doesn't involve rank.

IE, a Cpl in the Sigs branch is absolutely okay to tell me I'm wrong if I say something wrong about a radio.

That's a very mature attitude for you to have about the different trades in the CF, but every trade has its own culture that deep down feels it's the best for different reasons (which is healthy).

PS - The real fun comes when you've been awake for *1*22 hours


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (12 Sep 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> I'm going infantry! And I'm going to drive up because I just live in Nova Scotia so it's only about a ~11 hour drive.
> 
> Good to know of someone else! It's really sneaking up on me I find, it's basically in 2 weeks! I'm looking forward to it though. I know it will suck bad at times, but I think it in the end it will be a real achievement and I'm looking forward to meeting some great people!
> 
> ...


----------



## seaware (12 Sep 2010)

Looks like there might be a few of us from Victoria starting in St Jean on the 27th. Are you guys flying out Saturday morning (25th) as well?


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (12 Sep 2010)

seaware said:
			
		

> Looks like there might be a few of us from Victoria starting in St Jean on the 27th. Are you guys flying out Saturday morning (25th) as well?



Yeah, but I haven't gotten any details as of yet regarding flights. At least we can cower together when we get there LOL


----------



## Nemecek (12 Sep 2010)

I feel like we should start a facebook group. Or is that kind of lame? aha.


----------



## seaware (12 Sep 2010)

I don't have flight details yet either. Will be getting sworn in on Friday the 24th, so maybe they'll give them to us then.


----------



## PegcityNavy (12 Sep 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> I feel like we should start a facebook group. Or is that kind of lame? aha.



You could, but it might be kind of late already.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (12 Sep 2010)

I think we should do the FB thing. That way we know who we're talking to once we get to St-Jean and not being awkward by asking "hey, are you the one from Army Forum?"

Yeah, after an exhaustive process I was made an offer as an MPO, I guess there weren't too many who made it through.


----------



## Nemecek (12 Sep 2010)

RUNRMAC,

PM Inbound!


----------



## SeanNewman (12 Sep 2010)

As a tip for you guys if you are going to do that, please remember it is a small world in the CF, so anything you post publicly should be things that you wouldn't mind your staff seeing.

For example, don't post "Can you believe how much of a ____ Sgt ____ was today?", and don't post photos doing stupid things with your rifles for your friends from home to see.

Words for the wise.


----------



## Nemecek (12 Sep 2010)

Petamocto,

Thanks for the heads up.  (Un)Luckily for me already, both my parents have facebook to begin with, so basically I post whatever I'm comfortable with them seeing. As well, I've heard enough people just getting destroyed via social networking sites. Here's a screenshot I recently saw about a US Army Specialist getting canned (or at least heavily disciplined) for just having brutal statuses.

Case and point  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (12 Sep 2010)

Haha, thanks for providing me with a great website (failbook.com).  Just found this gem:


----------



## PegcityNavy (14 Sep 2010)

I had my swearing in today at CFRC Winnipeg. I can't wait to get out to St Jean on the 25th.


----------



## PegcityNavy (17 Sep 2010)

Anyone else in the 0047E group?


----------



## Nemecek (19 Sep 2010)

I'm not, unfortunately. 

I myself and the majority of people I've spoken to are assigned to 0048E. I'm sure we'll be brushing shoulders a fair bit though!


----------

